# How old are you?



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Here you go vidaloco. You wanted an age poll, so here it is.

I'm 19 btw.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

13.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

just for clarification the first category is for someone under 13. so 12 and under. so harlee, you should be in the second category. but that's ok.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha oh I feel stupid now=]


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol...... 34!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

37 :shock:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

20 turning the big 2-1 this summer tho :!:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

18


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Almost.....25


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm 14 turning 15. 

AKPaintLover your 25 and your a school teacher right? Thats really young! All our teachers are at least 39 and thats acually not old. lol :lol: My sister is 25 and she thinks she's old for some reason. At our restaurant we mostly have people in there 60s-90s!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

16


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I am 18 and still very much young, but mature in mind. 8) and SINGLE.....dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn hint hint hint..... lol jk


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

I just turned 30! :shock:

Can't believe I made it this far. :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon said:


> I am 18 and still very much young, but mature in mind. and SINGLE.....dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn hint hint hint..... lol jk


Good on ya for joining a sport that's female dominated! Men should be as smart as you. I'm shocked that someone hasn't nabbed you!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

im 16....17 this year lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> AKPaintLover your 25 and your a school teacher right? Thats really young! All our teachers are at least 39 and thats acually not old. lol :lol: My sister is 25 and she thinks she's old for some reason. At our restaurant we mostly have people in there 60s-90s!


Horseluver, I actually took 2 years longer to graduate than I should have because I started as a biology major before I decided to go into elementary education. I started college at 18, and went for 6 years straight - finally getting my degree and teaching certificate. 

This is my first year teaching. A lot of teachers are older, but I think that is because it is one of those great jobs (if you are into that sort of thing) that keeps you young at heart. One teacher at our school is retiring after this year, and she has been teaching for 39 years! I plan to be doing so for a long time also...it helps to have summers off also. 

I act a little too old for my age sometimes also.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

28. 29 in march


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

16...17 this year


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

blossom856 said:


> Here you go vidaloco. You wanted an age poll, so here it is.
> 
> I'm 19 btw.


Thanks Blossom, I planned on putting one together then forgot :roll: :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> > I am 18 and still very much young, but mature in mind. and SINGLE.....dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn hint hint hint..... lol jk
> ...


Well thank you, ya i really do love horses. I think my friends respect that, but i dunno.. Where i go to school, wearin western clothes with boots just is weird.. I still where my western stuff but i get alot of weird looks. 

Girls where I live (edmond) just ain't interested in me i quess, i mean i aint bad lookin but no girl wants a cowboy, they all want the pimps and players. 

Idk, i am havin a hard time findin a girl.... i just dont know what i am doin wrong.

hmm

oh well! 8)


----------



## rugerssh (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm 21


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

19 
turning 20 in April.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon said:


> JustDressageIt wrote:
> Brandon wrote:
> 
> I am 18 and still very much young, but mature in mind. and SINGLE.....dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn hint hint hint..... lol jk
> ...



Haha that's very strange. I would definitely coose a cowboy over a "pimp or player" any day. Course, having said that, I've never dated a guy that's into horses..  
But hey, I see those high school girls going around dressed in skin-tight doesn't-leave-anything-to-the-imagination clothes now and it weirds me out!!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I Just turned 19 in January...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Early 20's


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm 15 going to be 16 in two weeks!! Yeah yeah!! Around here there are no cowboys anymore....enless you call farmers cowboys, but i don't...... the cowboys all graduated  there goes the eye candy :wink: Around here the cowboys are considered cool, for the most part..... actually we kinda look down on the "pimps." If I had a lot of western stuff I would wear it everyday!! Except right now there's a lot of snow and i don't want to ruin my fancy new show boots!!


----------



## xtareq (Feb 18, 2008)

I Just turned 35 

if I convert it to horse age that will be 74.8 :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 16!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

15 turning 16 in 7months and 15 days!!!!! 

I am going to DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

xtareq said:


> I Just turned 35
> 
> if I convert it to horse age that will be 74.8 :shock:


I don't even want to go there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Bump---Anyone else want to tell?


----------



## tommy+jayluver (Mar 14, 2008)

13, 14 in a little over a month!

YAY! High school next year!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys prolly will never guess how old I am!


----------



## lilouboys (Mar 8, 2008)

26...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

36 going on 12


----------



## Susanna (Apr 27, 2007)

i am 18. in this year 19(november)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 16, but I'll be 17 in May.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm really feeling old!! 36 about to be 37!! Yikes!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

22!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

16.


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

16


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

16 but ill be 17 December 23rd


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

13


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Could have sworn i posted here X_X I don't see it so.

17


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

28


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG! I feel so old! 42! Yikes! Please tell me that it's only because the teens are on the computer so much!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

northernmama said:


> OMG! I feel so old! 42! Yikes! Please tell me that it's only because the teens are on the computer so much!


^^ thats what it is :lol: I feel like grandma :roll:


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

northernmama said:


> OMG! I feel so old! 42! Yikes! Please tell me that it's only because the teens are on the computer so much!


Lolll, yes! That is exactly why  

Oh, and I am 20.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

17 turning 18 soon


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am twenty.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Lots of teens on here eh?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

23 in a week :shock: :twisted:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i thought i posted here, but i guess i didn't

There are a lot of teens/young people here too

I am 20, turning the bit 21 this year


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i have posted in here already but ive had a birthday since so i have to update it 

im 29


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm with Jazzy already posted but had a bday.... I'm 16 now


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am 31 this year!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

MY BIRTHDAY IS IN 10 DAYS!! I'm going to be 14.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Been 18 for about 2 months.
I love that the becoming an adult/drinking etc age in AUS is 18!
Ha ha.
P.S. Brandon, every horsey girl I know would LOVE a cowboy! I'm always moaning about the lack of them! lol...


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

16  

28 days of school left...



> P.S. Brandon, every horsey girl I know would LOVE a cowboy! I'm always moaning about the lack of them! lol...


Cowboys Rock


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*how old*

well maybe i better find a different forum to visit and post on as it seems like im to old for this one .im 60 this past feb dont fel that old but that is ok wife NIKI is 27 have 6 kids from 3 marrages youngest is 5 oldest 40 so maybe i best get outa here you all makein me feel like im an old timer godh all you young kids here


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

> I love that the becoming an adult/drinking etc age in AUS is 18!
> Ha ha.
> P.S. Brandon, every horsey girl I know would LOVE a cowboy! I'm always moaning about the lack of them! lol...


LOL 

18 this year! 

I'm sooo with you wild_spot!!! on the drinking age and on the lack of cowboys!!! LOL  

Dave - we don't care if you are older!!! It makes it more interesting to have different ages here!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Not sure if I've posted my age, but I'm 20.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: how old*



Dave said:


> well maybe i better find a different forum to visit and post on as it seems like im to old for this one .im 60 this past feb dont fel that old but that is ok wife NIKI is 27 have 6 kids from 3 marrages youngest is 5 oldest 40 so maybe i best get outa here you all makein me feel like im an old timer godh all you young kids here


I'm glad you posted here Dave. Now I'm not the oldest in this thread. I'll be 51 this year :shock: I get a kick out of reading some of the youngin's posts. I get those 'ahh I remember when I went thorough that' moments.


----------



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

i'm 14


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be 59 in a couple of months.
The wife and I have raised 5 kids and now have 13 grand children.

Life has been good.
DGW


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel so old lol. Im 45 this year (April 26th)....still feel like 20 though hehe :roll: :lol: Until I have to climb up on my tb... every bones cracks lol :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ha! Sorry I had to laugh lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

According to my "papers" I'm 1975 model.  
I just turned 33 in april :lol:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Argh!!! DG, you just made me realize I am 32 and not 31! I am the '76 model.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

melinda27858 said:


> Argh!!! DG, you just made me realize I am 32 and not 31! I am the '76 model.....


 :lol: :lol: too funny! :lol: :lol: 
I wish these "senior moments" would wait 'till we're seniors !!!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

melinda27858 said:


> Argh!!! DG, you just made me realize I am 32 and not 31! I am the '76 model.....


wow I am so happy that I am not the only one who forgets how old I am. :shock:


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

Almost 28........a nice "ripe" age!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

20 in August... 1988 model


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm 20!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

13....this month! The 6th, to be exact.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Kadiel said:


> I'm 20!


 ooooh, nice Avatar, Kadiel! Is that a friesian like I think?


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Turning 20 in less than 2 months!! :twisted:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

i love this avatar!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, awesomeo!


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm 16


----------

